# ALTIMA TIMING ADVANCE IN TORONTO AREA



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you want your timing advanced by 2 degress in toronto area on any OBD 2 Nissan 3.5L motor let me know, can also check clear any all codes. can also print out your codes to show to dealer. drop a line at [email protected] for details.


----------

